# How do you feel about people that hate MAC?



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok so I went to the MUA makeup board just now and I read some harsh things that these ladies wrote about MAC. It really boils me up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that they talk about it so badly. I had to get out before I told somebody off. They make it sound as if MAC is overly expensive and that it's crap makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand that some of the products are not that great but damn why they have talk so badly about MAC? I love MAC and when I love something and somebody talks bad about it, it just downright bothers me. Does anybody feel this way too? Post your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2009)

It doesn't really bother me.  They are entitled to their opinion, but I don't share it.  I definitely wouldn't get myself worked up over it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 2, 2009)

It's just a brand. It would be different if it was a person I loved. They're free to despise or love a product and talk about it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 2, 2009)

No reason to get mad, not everyone agrees on everything. I love MAC too but as you said, MAC isn't everything. And neither is MUFE, NARS, Dior, Estee Lauder, Clinique, or any other department store brand of makeup. Every brand has there fantastic, strong sellers and they also have their crap products. Some people don't like MAC for a variety of reasons. My mom doesn't like MAC because she doesn't like spending much on makeup (she really doesn't need it) and their products don't really work for her. She doesn't think that it is worth it to buy MAC and I do. I think that it is funny that people think that it is really expensive when it is on the lower end of the price range of department store brands, but some people just don't like makeup enough to spend $14 on a lipgloss or an eyeshadow like we are. Some people love to hate on MAC just because its well liked. Sorry this was ramble-y but don't let it get to you!


----------



## frostiana (Jul 2, 2009)

You talk about MAC like it is your first born. It's just a makeup brand, you don't owe it to the company to defend its honor. Everyone has different opinions. Cope.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 2, 2009)

^Dude, I get the bluntness but that was borderline rude!
I get pretty defensive about MAC, I feel its a good quality product and worth the money. I definitely feel MAC is a culture, an instituition, I mean look at us on Specktra, we just mention a shade and people know what product it is and what its purpose is. I know that people are free to have an opinion, but its hard to hear criticism for something you're passionate about or something you love! It just kills me that some girls spread their poison for stupid catty reasons like they don't understand the product, the love for it, or they can't afford it. Then, they all sit around on their computers and collectively gripe about it which breeds more hate.
Not to offend anyone, just my two cents...


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_No reason to get mad, not everyone agrees on everything. I love MAC too but as you said, MAC isn't everything. And neither is MUFE, NARS, Dior, Estee Lauder, Clinique, or any other department store brand of makeup. Every brand has there fantastic, strong sellers and they also have their crap products. Some people don't like MAC for a variety of reasons. My mom doesn't like MAC because she doesn't like spending much on makeup (she really doesn't need it) and their products don't really work for her. She doesn't think that it is worth it to buy MAC and I do. I think that it is funny that people think that it is really expensive when it is on the lower end of the price range of department store brands, but some people just don't like makeup enough to spend $14 on a lipgloss or an eyeshadow like we are. Some people love to hate on MAC just because its well liked. Sorry this was ramble-y but don't let it get to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, good or bad. There are no rules to makeup... including your like or dislike of it. That's what makes it love, makes it fun and can turn it into a passion.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know what they were saying, but it pisses me off when people call it crap. "why would you send that much money on makeup!? i dont spend over 8$ on anything!" well thats fine, but you obviously don't love makeup then! So piss off!  Most people that love makeup are willing to put a little more into whta they buy for better results (and i know we can all agree you tend to get more bang for your buck!). And besides that MAC is a decent price compared to Dior, Chanel, Nars or even MUFE. 

On another board i used to frequent there was one girl that would rag so hard on the MAC addicts. She kind of had a holier than thou attitude about it. She obviously prefered other brands (which is absolutely fine!) but she would talk down to those who liked to remain loyal to the brand and kind of put it down. Or i get it, maybe you like NARS better, but not everyone has the money to spend 28$ on a blush. BEsides that maybe MAC is easier to get, maybe tehy prefer the blushes textures/blendability/colours! No need to get snotty about it, ya know?

And that is all


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't really care if other people don't like MAC.  I only care that I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just don't understand why anyone would hate any makeup brand as a whole.  There are good thing in all makeup brands from drugstore to high end.


----------



## frostiana (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_^Dude, I get the bluntness but that was borderline rude!
I get pretty defensive about MAC, I feel its a good quality product and worth the money. I definitely feel MAC is a culture, an instituition, I mean look at us on Specktra, we just mention a shade and people know what product it is and what its purpose is. I know that people are free to have an opinion, but its hard to hear criticism for something you're passionate about or something you love! It just kills me that some girls spread their poison for stupid catty reasons like they don't understand the product, the love for it, or they can't afford it. Then, they all sit around on their computers and collectively gripe about it which breeds more hate.
Not to offend anyone, just my two cents..._

 
I was not trying to be rude. It is just bizzare to me that some people have such strong emotional reactions when people diss a makeup that you like.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean....it's just makeup. I don't quite understand why it gets taken so personally that someone else might not like the same thing as you.


----------



## jjjenko (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_^Dude, I get the bluntness but that was borderline rude!
I get pretty defensive about MAC, I feel its a good quality product and worth the money. I definitely feel MAC is a culture, an instituition, I mean look at us on Specktra, we just mention a shade and people know what product it is and what its purpose is. I know that people are free to have an opinion, but its hard to hear criticism for something you're passionate about or something you love! It just kills me that some girls spread their poison for stupid catty reasons like they don't understand the product, the love for it, or they can't afford it. Then, they all sit around on their computers and collectively gripe about it which breeds more hate.
Not to offend anyone, just my two cents..._

 
^^ Yeah..kinda rude. I love MAC and I get defensive about it too, and you should defend something you love. I get pretty upset when people are hating on something I love. I know it's their opinion, but I can't help but feel a little heated on the inside.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 2, 2009)

It doesn't bother me, everyone has different opinion. I don't expect other people to agree with me MAC is so awesome because it's not necessary for me to agree their favourite brand XYZ is better than MAC.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 2, 2009)

I just figure that if people decide to hate MAC then it's their loss.  They obviously don't know what they are missing.  That's OK anyway, it leaves more for the rest of us!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't care whether or not some one likes MAC, but I don't like it when some one stereotypes a "MAC user" and talks negatively about this stereotype.

I've heard people say that people who use MAC are vain, tacky, attention-whores. That ain't true!

I can understand you trying to defend a brand that you like and that you're loyal too, but it's nothing to get bothered over. The less people there are buying MAC, the less chances your fave product gets sold out!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I just figure that if people decide to hate MAC then it's their loss.  They obviously don't know what they are missing.  That's OK anyway, it leaves more for the rest of us!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was just about to say this, that if someone hates mac then well, they just dont know what theyre missing. and that means one less person to buy out all of the LE products!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn't aware that we lived in a worldwide makeup dictatorship where MAC was the only brand of makeup you could buy.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

I really don't care. You do you, I'll do me - it's their loss cos I know what _I_ love about it.


----------



## MissResha (Jul 2, 2009)

i cant really say i care, to be honest. MAC isn't paying me to endorse them. And to me, its just not that serious...*shrug*


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 2, 2009)

If someone else doesn't like MAC I don't really get bothered-I don't see the sense in getting worked up over somebody else's personal preference. I'll wear what I like and just be concerned with that lol.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't care if people don't like MAC. Everyone has their own opinion about it. My sister is starting to love MAC like me since I have a addiction to it. I wear it because I love the brand and I feel comfortable about it.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 2, 2009)

I understand what everybody is saying but if you guys were to read the stuff they wrote you'll be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and no I'm not defending MAC as if it were my first born because it's not but I love MAC and there's no need to bash it the way they do. I mean I don't care that they don't like it but I really don't want to hear all the bad things they have to say about it. More power to them if they can afford higher end brands and all but don't talk crap about a brand that a lot of people use especially in a makeup board. Let's say for a person that wants to get into makeup and they want to try MAC and they come across something like that what do you think they'll be thinking? 
I don't know I just wanted to know what you guys feel about this. All I know is that it bothers me when people bash something that is a cult favorite


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I wasn't aware that we lived in a worldwide makeup dictatorship where MAC was the only brand of makeup you could buy._

 
I'm not saying that MAC is the only makeup brand that you can buy. Those words didn't come out of mouth. I will never tell anybody what makeup brand to buy because everybody has different taste. The point is if you don't like MAC don't talk so bad about it because there are people who will get offended.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 2, 2009)

I always thought it was strange for someone to have such strong feelings about something they claim not to like.  It's makeup--if you choose one brand, why do you have to HATE some other brand to the point that you stereotype the users of that brand?  I think HATING MAC (or any other brand of a product) is WAY stranger than LOVING it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 2, 2009)

i do not care if people love mac, hate mac, whatever.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_I understand what everybody is saying but if you guys were to read the stuff they wrote you'll be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no I'm not defending MAC as if it were my first born because it's not but I love MAC and there's no need to bash it the way they do. I mean I don't care that they don't like it but I really don't want to hear all the bad things they have to say about it. More power to them if they can afford higher end brands and all but don't talk crap about a brand that a lot of people use especially in a makeup board. Let's say for a person that wants to get into makeup and they want to try MAC and they come across something like that what do you think they'll be thinking? 
I don't know I just wanted to know what you guys feel about this. All I know is that it bothers me when people bash something that is a cult favorite




I'm not saying that MAC is the only makeup brand that you can buy. Those words didn't come out of mouth. I will never tell anybody what makeup brand to buy because everybody has different taste. The point is if you don't like MAC don't talk so bad about it because there are people who will get offended._

 
I wasn't directing that comment at what you posted.  If you reread it then it's pretty obvious.  I meant that the people complaining seem to assume that MAC is the only makeup brand they can use as they seem oblivious to the fact that you can indeed change makeup brands.


----------



## JGunnar (Jul 2, 2009)

I say who cares. Trash it or not, say what they will I still love MAC and will buy it because it works for me.

I have negative things to say about MAC too .. I hate their Mineralized Satinfisnih foundation and I wish I hadn't wasted money on it. It makes my skin feel hella greasy, shiny and it gets all over everything. I cuddled with my boyfriend one night and when we finished he had brown gunk smeared all over his arm and his shirt, also it never fails to get all over my clothes. IMO this is a crappy, overpriced, cheap grade product.

Also MAC's skin care products do not hold a Candle to Clinique or even Biore.


See? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They aren't perfect to everyone, even us lovers. We don't owe it to the brand to think they're A+ on everything and get mad at those who don't.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 2, 2009)

I say to each their own...I hate chocolate...But most love it...MAC is a preference not a necessity.


----------



## Leven (Jul 2, 2009)

What makeup forum were you on? Was it one for the average makeup wearers, or was it one directed towards makeup Artists?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

not everybody likes the same things so i'm not bothered when people don't like something i do. i'm passionate about many things that people slag off! i just remember everybody is allowed top have their own opinion - even if i think it's the wrong one!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm....This is a tough one. I would be lying if I said that I 'didn't care' what is said about mad.  It depends on what is being said.  If someone said ' I don't like their foundation' I wouldn't be mad.  If someone said ' Mac is trash and only stupid ppl buy that shit for that price' Then I would be mad.   There is a lot of products I dislike.  I keep my opinions to my self.  I love what I buy and what I wear.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 2, 2009)

Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and no one thinks theirs stinks. That being said there are going to be harsh things said about anything and everything you do, say or like in your life. It's especially hard to listen to people talk crap about things you are passionate about. It's up to you to decide what battles are worth fighting.


----------



## LiAnn (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't necessarily loathe MAC, but I have definite preferences.

I like my eyeshadows and blushes loose, not pressed. Since MAC presses most of their products, that means that they don't appeal to me. I have about six "suppliers" for my loose-powder pigments.

I love MAC's paint pots. They last longer than Benefit's cream shadows, and they've got a wider color range.

I've used MAC mascara, and while it's okay as far as staying power (it does) and clumping (it doesn't), it only really comes in black; and I like black-brown. So I get my mascara elsewhere.

I don't like lip gloss, except for the sheer buxom lip polishes from BE. Most lip glosses feel a bit too heavy for my preferences - so no dazzleglass, lustreglass, et cetera in my collection. (I don't even like BE's lip glosses. Or TSS'. Or anyone else's that I've tried. So eventually I stopped trying them. I am just not a lip gloss person, and as sorrowful a fact as that may be, I've made peace with that.)

I have a few MAC lipsticks (Pervette and the HK Strayin' and Big Bow), but just those. I'm not a fan of the vanilla smell of MAC lipsticks, but the scent doesn't bother most people at all (and many don't even detect it.)

All of these various factors add up to me using *very* few MAC products, even on a semiregular basis. So yeah, I'm no competition for any of you for all of the LE items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said...I have definite preferences. Those preferences are strong, but I don't care to devote my time or energy in lavishing hatred on any brand of makeup (unless it causes severe physical problems for me.) Other folks like or love a wider variety of MAC products - great! But there's no reason (in my view) to slam them or the brand for their buying/using choices.

Besides, I've got no time. I've got too much makeup to organize


----------



## outinapout (Jul 2, 2009)

MUA is a review site, and while I don't know what was said specifically, you have to remember that it *probably* wasn't personally directed at you. Having said that, there is a nice way to say almost anything, and people reviewing products need to remember that. 

I personally like most MAC products. I'm a professional artist, and it certainly doesn't hurt that I can get MAC products for drugstore prices with my pro card. I will say that before I got my pro card MAC was not always the first line I went to.

HOWEVER, I will say that I do think MAC can often be overrated and, for some odd reason, I have yet to find a MAC associate that doesn't act like she's better than me. 

We all have our opinions, I'd like to think most of us that share our views on these types of things are doing it to help other people, right?


----------



## gremlin (Jul 2, 2009)

Eh, I don't care if people like or dislike MAC. It's even a little helpful so I know if even they like one MAC product then I know to check it out. But I'm not devoted to MAC so I'm more likely to join in on bashing MACs bad products than be upset by it. ;D


----------



## NeonKitty (Jul 2, 2009)

I gave up caring what people think about my cosmetics and appearance in high school. Seriously, I can see getting worked into a lather over a political cause, or a humanitarian cause that is close to you, but I don't understand why you (or they) would waste this much emotional energy on a product. 

MAC's a big girl, she can defend herself. Why don't you let MAC worry about what people think of MAC?


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jul 2, 2009)

It doesn't really bother me.
I just think... for every person that hates it, that's one less person trying to get their hands on that rare limited edition lipstick when a collection you've been waiting months for is released, right? ;]


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you guys for posting I actually feel better. You guys are right I shouldn't really care what they say about MAC. As long as I'm the one liking it then I'm happy.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2009)

Doesn't bother me.. To each his own.. The only thing I get a little miffed about is when people say that I spend too much money on makeup and act like I'm wasting it.. I prefer to buy 1 thing from MAC that will give good payoff and worth it instead of ten things that fade.


----------



## Ange1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't mind people who hate MAC because it's "over rated" or, they've "outgrown" MAC( i.e. channel, Dior). But, the people who hate mac just because they think if not worth the money, or the people who are just being plain ignorant -- those people bother me.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the people who talk iish about MAC are just not makeup lovers/have their own favourite brand. 
I understand where you're coming from. I've heard people say " OMG why did you buy that $14 eyeshadow when you can buy Covergirl?" 
Thn you have the people who buy nothing but MAC< and think that MAC is the GOD of makeup, when it isn't, u know?


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I say to each their own...*I hate chocolate*...But most love it...MAC is a preference not a necessity._

 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tish are u mad? Chocolate is the best thing in the WORLD! lol


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 2, 2009)

I honestly do think that MAC was better before Estee Lauder :/


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 2, 2009)

this so reminds me of my brother (okay not because of makeup!) but the idea behind other's comments. He always used to say he HATES playstation, that he'd never get one, they suck for whatever reason--and I was looking up to him for advice on technology as some games piqued my interest. Anyways after he moved out, what did he buy within 6 months? a Playstation. 

I believe that sometimes people say they "hate" something because they either haven't tried it, or just loathe the fact their wallet  can't keep up with their eyes. 

I've never been solely all about one brand, though its heavily mac focused (i think this has a lot to do with the sheer volume of collections). 

It just irks me when people knock something they may not have tried.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tish are u mad? Chocolate is the best thing in the WORLD! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sorry...allergic to it...therefore I have to not like it


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 3, 2009)

Who cares if someone doesn't like MAC.  That's their opinion.  Why get upset over someone having an opinion??
Though I've never had anyone say to me that MAC is shit.  Everyone that I have spoken to about MAC praises it.
I won't defend MAC to the death.. they won't defend me if I needed them.. 
What I don't like is people who say to me oh people who wear makeup are fake and makeup is this and that (negative).  That stuff I can't stand.


----------



## rafaaa (Jul 3, 2009)

to be quite honest, as with anything, it should never affect you how someone else feels about something you love. The way I see it; I love MAC. I think MAC is my favorite cosmetic brand out there. Ya, I agree there is a lot of hype behind it, but I still love it. Regardless of what others say. Like everyone's been saying, everyone's entitled to their own opinion, even if its the wrong one ;] haha I'm just kidding, but you know what I mean <3


----------



## Teagan :) (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with you. It's like they see the $20 price tag on a blush and assume that it's ridiculously expensive compared to their $5 blushes by Covergirl (just an example) - but seriously, MAC is relatively inexpensive compared to NARS, Chanel and Makeup Forever. And every brand has it's great products and bad... and I don't care what ANYONE says, there is NO WAY that ANYONE hates EVERY SINGLE THING that MAC makes. Everyone is bound to find a product they adore.

And some people on this thread are being incredibly rude. I get that you respect people's opinions on brands, but do you have to get all worked up about someone caring about something? I mean all of on Specktra do have strong feelings for makeup (don't lie, children!) and when someone trashes your favourite brand, you know deep down that it does pluck a nerve.


----------



## HustleRose (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frostiana* 

 
_ I mean....it's just makeup. I don't quite understand why it gets taken so personally that someone else might not like the same thing as you._

 

You know to some people it's more then _just makeup._ To some people it's their career, it's something they love doing and have practiced over and over again to perfect their craft. And then to other hobbyists it's something they collect and take pride in owning. 

I am admittedly a mac junkie. 99.9% of my makeup is mac. The only mac item i truly dislike is their mascara. But i will always choose mac makeup over another brand - even highly coveted ones like Nars and Makeupforever. When it comes to people criticizing mac i've heard it all - i have one friend who says stupid ignorant shit like that mac is only for african americans and that mac is only for drag queens. That type of stuff does offend me because it's so blatenly rude. So if someone comes up to me and is like "oh i don't like mac makeup because i like xxxxxxxx makeup better" then fine. But when someone says they don't like mac because of some dick ass reason that has no justification behind it, then i get mad.

Sorry for the rant, i had one of my close friend tonight ask me why i need more makeup cause i was telling her about how excited i was for color craft next week.


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 4, 2009)

i like hearing people's opinions about MAC, whether it's positive or negative. Honestly, I love to hear what bad things they have to say. 

But before I let them go on about their rant on MAC, I always ask them if they tried MAC and what 'turned them off' if they do. If they say they didn't try it and that they just hate for whatever reason, then I always try to clear the air and make them understand MAC as a product. I let them see the positive and then make them aware that there's always gonna a negative with the product, as with any other product. Usually it works and their 'hate' for MAC goes down. Hey, I even converted my best friend to MAC. But there's always those die hard haters and there ain't nothing in the world that's going to change their mind.


----------



## JGunnar (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teagan * 

 
_And some people on this thread are being incredibly rude. I get that you respect people's opinions on brands, but do you have to get all worked up about someone caring about something? I mean all of on Specktra do have strong feelings for makeup (don't lie, children!) and when someone trashes your favourite brand, you know deep down that it does pluck a nerve.







_

 
I'm a former MAC addict and still a big fan and I can honestly say it doesn't pluck a nerve with me. To some of us it really is just makeup. We like it and it makes us feel gorgeous, but I don't imagine it's something that's saved anyone's life from the depths of hell or something that we owe it them to defend MAC's honor at all costs. I can't bring myself to get even slightly upset and argue over people's dislike for it. I personally feel like there are better things to get upset about.

Now it would be different if someone worked for MAC and then someone else attacked them personally for their career choice. Or if they were a MAC wearer and someone attacked them personally for that too, but that's not the case that the OP brought up.


----------



## Kalico (Jul 4, 2009)

I feel apprehension... but oh well. Doesn't stop me from loving MAC.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 6, 2009)

Eh, it doesn't bug me.  When I first started getting into makeup, MAC was a total turn off for me because I thought half their counter staff looked like trannie hookers working the day shift (no offense to trannies) because the makeup was so overdone.  What changed?  I don't know, because now I love it.  So I can understand it's just not for some people.  I personally don't like Urban Decay, and some other brands as well.  To each their own!  It's nothing to get offended over.


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 7, 2009)

I loveeee MAC and am pretty damn MAC loyal as 98-99% of my kit is MAC and MAC is what I've worn since high school BUT when I hear people talking shit about it, my feelings don't get hurt and I don't get offended because at the end of the day MAC is still *my* #1 choice.  People like different things.  At the end of the day, what someone says isn't going to change how I feel, when I know good and well what works for me and what doesn't.  Like with anything popular, you're going to have the ones who are just wayyyy too damn cool to jump onto a trend so instead they bash it and belittle it. It's like those people who love certain bands but when the band gets popular they talk about how lame they are and how much their music sucks.  I'd say right now, especially with all the youtube guru's, makeup sites, etc MAC is at the height of their popularity and they just keep getting more popular.

The only time I get pissy is when someone trash talks a product and #1 hasn't used the damn product or #2 is using the product wrong and is bitching about how the product doesn't work and then comes to the conclusion that the entire brand must suck ass.


----------



## nursie (Jul 7, 2009)

doesnt bother me. some people feel hurt if i say that wet and wild makeup is gross. i remember feeling old when i first came to makeup forums and so many young girls were talking about how lancome makeup is for old ladies. we all like different things, that's why there is so much to buy!


----------



## SparkleBear (Jul 14, 2009)

I like to think that I make informed decisions about about what brand to get and where I spend my money. So I guess when I hear someone bashing the thing I just bought (MAC or anything really), I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I think "oh geeze what did I just get? Was it worth it or did I make a bad buy?". But then you just have to remember why you bought it and that everyone has a different preference, it might not work with their features/skin type/hair color/budget, or even maybe they don't know what they're talking about in the first place!


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to kind of think that way just because a bad taste got left in my mouth from some MUA swappers. I was just put off because I've dealt with some real "mac snobs" (not mac addicts/ lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I've since come around to not letting a few people ruin the brand for me and I am now obsessed!


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

hahahahaha i know what you mean. It's a personal perference tho, i guess they're entitled to like or hate whatever brand. But at the same time I kinda do understand how you feel, coz a few days ago i was talking about how much i love george clooney to a girlfriend, and she was like"omg he's old and he's disgusting, etc.." I was like okay.. you don't have be so rude like there's something wrong with my taste... grrr!


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't get upset over people's opinions of brands of makeup, but sometimes it does piss me off the way people bitch about cosmetic employees online. I've read some stories where I thought, "Wow, their MA/SA _was_ kind of rude." I read more where I think that the person complaining might have taken something wrong, took something too personal, had a sense of entitlement, went in the store on the defense thus having a foul attitude (which does not make it fun to help you), oh, I could go on and on. Some stories seem so ridiculous I could not even imagine it happening, but I guess anything is possible, lol. This is more the case on other boards.  

Poster number one: "I walked in and the SA smiled at me, but I KNOW she was thinking I was a piece of poo, because I had on sweats."

Poster number two: "Complain!"

Poster number three: "Yes, complain! Call the manager! Write MAC Corp!"

Poster number four: "Yes, you should complain.  She should be fired. People like that don't need to be in customer service. Write in to the website and you will get free stuff." 

Me: *headdesk*

Sorry, not to offend, but I had to get that out. I don't look down at what people are wearing or if they don't have makeup on. Maybe I am admiring their fabulous lashes or perfect skin.  Most likely I am thinking about lunch...lol. 

And to keep it on topic, people say a lot of things online they would not say in person, because they can hide behind a keyboard. To the OP, don't let those ladies get to you, next week they'll move on to another brand to hate.


----------



## User27 (Sep 13, 2009)

****


----------

